# NEW SERRA



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is my new serra ......it is supposed to be older version of my younger 1 inchers.... U decide..... Rhom, Irritan or Altuvie or u might even think he is completely something else... There are only few differences but I thought 5.5" inch would look much different than the 1 incher....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not an irritans. I cant see enough to decide between rhom or sanchezi


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

u think it could be a sanchezi without the red throat and scutes ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> necroxeon Posted Today, 06:35 PM
> u think it could be a sanchezi without the red throat and scutes ?


This is a young fish and your photos are a bit fuzzy. I can see the belly serrae (scutes) and if your photo was a tad bit clearer then it probably could be ID. I pinned up a section above on how to properly take photos. I think (and my best advice to you) is work on your photo skills. The last few photos that you sent us, just are poor quality.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > necroxeon Posted Today, 06:35 PM
> > u think it could be a sanchezi without the red throat and scutes ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ok the reason my pix are not good is I have a very bad quality 1996 cheap webcam ,this is a cam I borrowed from a friend I hope it is enough to id this fish..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Based on the last photo, probably S. compressus.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Is there certain spots I can look at that would tell me if this is a compressus or not....How about to two black v shaped band on the tail...Is that make you think it could be comp. sepecies...??

thx


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here, I touched those up those pictures a little using the auto-features on Photoshop.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the good work hoser 98...My question to experts.. I really want to have more experience identifying a fish but I am having hard time with certain species like many other members...here are two pictures of Judazz( members gallery - Compressus and Irritan pics) and my pics.. I need you guys to tell me the differences between those fish and mine and what I must be looking at the figure this out. I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....

thx guys


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> necroxeon Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> thanks for the good work hoser 98...My question to experts.. I really want to have more experience identifying a fish but I am having hard time with certain species like many other members...here are two pictures of Judazz( members gallery - Compressus and Irritan pics) and my pics.. I need you guys to tell me the differences between those fish and mine and what I must be looking at the figure this out. I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....
> 
> thx guys


Experience is something that is learned not given. Suggest you visit OPEFE web site there is plenty of data there and photographs that will help you in your quest of learning.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....
> [snapback]973696[/snapback]​


The easiest way to tell.....Irritans do not have a black band on the end of the tail....it is competely clear. They have a dark "V" extending from the base of the tail...but it is clear after that. The pictures of your fish and the one you just posted have a black band....so it is not an irritans.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 09:19 PM
> QUOTE(necroxeon @ Apr 10 2005, 12:42 PM)
> I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....
> 
> The easiest way to tell.....Irritans do not have a black band on the end of the tail....it is competely clear. They have a dark "V" extending from the base of the tail...but it is clear after that.* The pictures of your fish and the one you just posted have a black band....so it is not an irritans.*


Actually, that is not necessarily so. Occasional examples have a thin black terminal band on the tail (Machado-Allison y Fink 1996). What he needs to do is to sit himself down and read the descriptions. He has the fish in front of him, we don't. All we can do is look at the photo and make the best guess possible.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> (necroxeon @ Apr 10 2005, 12:42 PM)
> I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....


Take your fish. Look at S. irritans description and go through it point by point to see if it matches your fish.

For example, ask yourself this:

What color eyes does my fish have? What color eyes does S. irritans have?

Does my fish have a terminal band? Does S. irritans have a terminal band?

Does my have a blemish like S. irritans cheek?

And so on and so forth. Point by point. By reading your reply it seems you want it to be S. irritans, yet your fish doesn't match up to the description. What will happen here is, you will seek others help and ultimately they will return you to OPEFE and here I am helping you with the problem. I wish your fish was in front of me then I could take you through it. Instead what we have are photos and photos can be deceiving on the colors seen. The shape of the body can also be distorted if the fish is not on a full flank view. From the size of your fish all indications are the fish is likely a compressus member, more specifically, probably S. compressus. The flank has the bars and spots common to a juvenile S. compressus. The snout is pointy and pointed upwards. The coloration if not distorted by the camera (or my computer) matches S. compressus. Juvenile S. irritans do not normally have spots on the belly. As GG pointed out, the "V" is common to S. irritans, but that is NOT carved in stone as occasional examples do appear with a thin terminal band. The next best thing for you to do, since it is a small specimen, is let it grow out more.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> necroxeon said:
> 
> 
> > I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....
> ...


Great info jeff


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I am having the same problem, could you take a look at my thread? Thanks


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> thanks for the good work hoser 98...My question to experts.. I really want to have more experience identifying a fish but I am having hard time with certain species like many other members...here are two pictures of Judazz( members gallery - Compressus and Irritan pics) and my pics.. I need you guys to tell me the differences between those fish and mine and what I must be looking at the figure this out. I am still confused about why it cant be an iiritan....
> 
> thx guys
> [snapback]973696[/snapback]​


haha thats a picture of my irritan. Yours is not an irritan.


----------

